
Show HN: Covid-19 Dashboard for MIT's Julia Class - djsegal
https://djsegal.github.io/covid-19/1-data-analysis/viral-trajectory
======
djsegal
I was a teaching assistant for 6S083, an undergraduate course on Julia
focusing on Covid-19 modeling.

Decided to turn all the problem sets into a set of interactive dashboards.
Hope you enjoy!

-

// also the stack is julia+jupyter for the data, jekyll+tailwindui for the
website

~~~
KMag
Is the class explicitly about Julia? Based on my experience, I would have
expected there to be a data science class that incidentally required (and
helped) you learn Julia along the way. Back when I was at MIT (shortly after a
couple Course 12 grad students invented dirt), I don't think any classes were
explicitly about single languages. 6.001 was teaching fundamentals of
computing, and used Scheme to get there, but wasn't a class explicitly about
Scheme. Likewise, 1.00 was how I learned C, but in the context of Civil
Engineering problem solving.

There was an IAP seminar for a crash course on TCL/Tk and another IAP seminar
crash course on Java, but neither of those were taught by professors nor
yielded any units.

~~~
djsegal
May have shortened the title a bit:

"Introduction to Computational Thinking with Julia, with applications to
modelling the COVID-19 pandemic"

------
candiodari
Very nicely done. Is there a course on how to make these dashboards ?

------
LandR
Annoying if you turn countries off in the graph, then change the slider for
days they all turn back on again.

~~~
djsegal
Agreed, that's why I fixed it in another project:

    
    
      + https://github.com/djsegal/SimplePlots.jl/blob/6e29e3f6d21e0502f2bdcb2a9ab81480d0bf492e/src/init.jl#L55-L67
    

Just haven't made the change to this site yet.

